# Happy Holidays!



## Walter1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy Everything to one and all. Hug your tegu, too. 

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!!!!


----------

